# やっぱり



## AnubisMarco

Estoy intentando traducir un manga (que trata sobre automóviles, pero creo que no viene al caso), y me sale un personaje con esta expresión (Que me desconcertó):

B: Aさん*やっぱり*こんなことにいたんですか

A lo que el otro personaje (A) responde:

A: おおB何だよ*やっぱり*って

¿Qué función cumple el やっぱり? 
(What's the function of やっぱり here?)
¿Cómo traduciría ésto?
(How could I translate it?)

Yo intenté traducirlas, pero éstas no me convencen en absoluto...:

B: Aさん*やっぱり*こんなことにいたんですか
(¿Sr. A, Después de todo tenía que hacer esto? )
A: おおB何だよ*やっぱり*って
(Oh, B. ¿Después de todo qué?) (?)

No me convence, ya que en algunos lados lo ví como "Después de todo", sin embargo, el "después de todo" carecía de sentido (aparentemente) en esas oraciones. A su vez, lo ví como "Además", "Absolutamente", "Como pensé", etc.... Me atreví a traducirlo con un traductor online y me sale con el verbo saber... 

Por ende, todavía no tengo ninguna traducción en concreto ^^Uuu...

¿Alguno me podría ayudar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## notnotchris

AnubisMarco-san,

Entiendo su pregunta, puedo no puedo contestar en español.

やっぱり = as (I) expected / just as (I) thought

A veces puede traducir como "after all"

Quiero que alguien que habla español puede ayudarle mas


----------



## AnubisMarco

I think it helped!! thank you!


----------



## yoshiko

Buenas.

La palabra "やっぱり" (romaji: yappari), es una palabra usada normalmente como expresión cuando el individuo sabía algo mediante una suposición.

Por ejemplo:

おとうと：お父さん、お母さん・・・お釜です。
兄ちゃん：やっぱり！

La palabra "やっぱり" es morfológicamente parecida a "atari"
a|ta|ri
ya|ppa|ri
que viene a significar "bingo".

Por lo tanto, una traducción posiblemente correcta de la frase sería:

Aさん*やっぱり*こんなことにいたんですか
Señor A, ¿Ya sabia de todo esto?
おおB何だよ*やっぱり*って
B, ¿Ya sabía el qué?

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## AnubisMarco

Genial, gracias! ^^


----------



## Flaminius

yoshiko said:
			
		

> La palabra "やっぱり" es morfológicamente parecida a "atari"
> a|ta|ri
> ya|ppa|ri
> que viene a significar "bingo".


やっぱり in your example is more "I thought so!" than "Bingo" for something the speaker knows for sure (and confirms the interlocutor).  やっぱり implies that the speaker had been unsure until the interlocutor confirmed him.

I don't know the etymology of やっぱり but I am fairly sure that similarities with あたり are limited to phonological aspects.  First, it is never a noun while あたり is. Second, there is no corresponding verb while あたり is derived from あたる, hit or meet (intransitive).


----------



## yoshiko

Flaminius said:


> やっぱり in your example is more "I thought so!" than "Bingo" for something the speaker knows for sure (and confirms the interlocutor).  やっぱり implies that the speaker had been unsure until the interlocutor confirmed him.
> 
> I don't know the etymology of やっぱり but I am fairly sure that similarities with あたり are limited to phonological aspects.  First, it is never a noun while あたり is. Second, there is no corresponding verb while あたり is derived from あたる, hit or meet (intransitive).



Actually, "atari", and "yappari", both as expressions, have a very closs meaning. It's used under the same places, but in different casses.

あたり：
学生：先生！質問があります！スペイン語で、あたりは「Bingo」ですか？
先生：あたり！

やっぱり：
大学生：丸であたりは「Bingo」です・・・
学生：先生！質問があります！スペイン語で、あたりは「Bingo」ですか？
先生：あたり！
大学生：やっぱり。

Anyway, i may be wrong.


----------



## Flaminius

Probably I am to blame not speaking Spanish but maybe you could explain what you mean by expressions, place, case in your last post?

In your two example sets, あたり and やっぱり are used in different senses (as in anywhere I can imagine currently).


----------



## yoshiko

There is something called "sense" in languages.

Is something that allows you to see particularities and equalties between words.

To make example, に（Particle）Andへ（Particle）、Has the same preposition（Spanish language particle, to say of some way）：A
For spanish speakers, is hard to currently differenciate A'sにAnd A'sへ、But both are based upon the context

In this same way, やっぱりAndあたり、Are "executed" under the moment of being able of guess something rightly - just in different cases.

A case is a situation With various components. Like context, Family degree・・・

Expression are Words and phrases who has no direct translation, but a "sensitive" translation what changes upon different case.

As in, we got the particle "ne", which seems a clear case of "expression", as it may mean, used at the end of a phrase: "Eh? Uh? No?", and infinite senses more.


----------



## Flaminius

One of the many criteria for words having the "same sense" is replacement.  Neither of your two examples can use やっぱり and あたり interchangeably.  Replacement results not in a bad style but an ungrammatical utterance.

They are not "expressions" like _-ne_ (I would be much more comfortable calling them functional category but that's beside the point).  At least あたり is derived from a verb, あたる.


----------



## samanthalee

I've always thought that あたり means "you are right", and やっぱり means "I am right/Just as I thought"... no?


----------



## notnotchris

They can be used in the same situations, but that's more of a coincidence than anything.

やっぱり itself does not mean "right". But, it can take on that meaning when it's an abbreviation for a longer idea (やっぱり、私が思っていたことが当たったね)


----------

